# Cost of spaying?



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

On average/how much did it cost you to have your female chi spayed in the UK?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Altogether for Darla it cost me £140 that was including the painkiller fluid that came with a syringe to put over her food.
For the Spay alone it was £103.
They did also pull some of her baby teeth aswell while she was out.
If had been at my own vets the Spay would have been £75, but mine doesnt do spays for dogs anymore so referred me to the other place.
I think it just varies depending on the area really. x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig's spay was about £250 a few years ago, i think it does vary alot area to area


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

In Ireland I paid €210 ( £178 sterling) for spay, meds for pain, baby teeth out and post op check.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i didnt get charged for the post op check. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

£120 at my vet (if i go to him) £174 at the other one if i got to them hmm

Im gonna ask about having her baby canines pulled too


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow you guys.. I'm not sure what the conversion rate is but at our vet here it's only $79 bucks..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I asked to have all baby canines removed when I had Oakley spayed and they only took out one. :foxes15: Now, she's going to have to be put under to get 5 or 6 double teeth taken out because they are having issues out of control...and...sigh. Be adamant about wanting baby canines removed, no matter what they say. I'm wicked mad they didn't do as I asked.

Also, her spay was close to $300, because I paid to have anesthetic blood work done to make sure the anesthesia wouldn't hurt her. That was $40, so the spay was around $240...yikes!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I asked to have all baby canines removed when I had Oakley spayed and they only took out one. :foxes15: Now, she's going to have to be put under to get 5 or 6 double teeth taken out because they are having issues out of control...and...sigh. Be adamant about wanting baby canines removed, no matter what they say. I'm wicked mad they didn't do as I asked.
> 
> Also, her spay was close to $300, because I paid to have anesthetic blood work done to make sure the anesthesia wouldn't hurt her. That was $40, so the spay was around $240...yikes!


That stinks they didnt do what you asked!
Seems they just want to charge more money for a seperate thing.
I would be mad as hell too.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok I know Rocky is a boy so neutering is a more simple procedure but he had an undesended testicle so it was much more complicated op, it cost £160 thats with 4 baby canines removed as well.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I was in Holland and it was 240 eur/£203/$300 including having 4 baby teeth pulled.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

In Central Texas it cost about $300. That includes all the pre-op bloodwork.


----------

